# Link aus einer E-Mail aufrufen



## Noah2112 (8. Okt 2020)

Hallo,
ich habe vor, links aus E-mails automatisch zu öffnen. 
Also Es wird alle zB. 5min nach neuen E-Mails aktualisieren,
wenn eine E-Mail kommt, wird der darin enthaltene Link geöffnet, am besten sichtbar im Browser.
Ähnlich wie hier beschrieben: (https://www.java-forum.org/thema/url-link-aus-einer-e-mail-aufrufen.26952/)
Ich habe kenntnisse in Java, aber habe noch nie etwas in diese Richtung gemacht.
Würde mich freuen wenn jemand eine idee hätte, wie man das umsetzen könnte.
Lg Noah


----------



## mihe7 (8. Okt 2020)

Noah2112 hat gesagt.:


> ich habe vor, links aus E-mails automatisch zu öffnen.


Gib Viren eine Chance.



Noah2112 hat gesagt.:


> Würde mich freuen wenn jemand eine idee hätte, wie man das umsetzen könnte.


JavaMail, parsen und - im Unterschied zum verlinkten Artikel - `Desktop.browse(URI uri)` verwenden, um den Spaß im Browser anzuzeigen.


----------



## entwicklerhoch10 (19. Feb 2021)

Hallo Noah, 

ich stimme da mihe7 zu, die Gefahr ist zu groß um somit auch Viren eine Chance zu geben, 
wenn die sich automatisch öffnen. Nur um einen Klick zu sparen, wäre es mir das Risiko nicht wert. 

Liebe Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende
Marta


----------

